# Sooner or later, every one of us will be gone



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Why bother trying to stay longer?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

atsizat said:


> Why bother trying to stay longer?


Karma dude! If reincarnation is true, why waste another life when you can get it done now.

The bottom line is hope. Things can change in a heart beat. And don't tell me you don't believe it. I'm sure you've had someone at some time in your life whisked away with no warning.

I think we all believe that change happens. Not what we expect, not when we expect, and usually not what we wanted or imagined, but it happens none the less. You've got to keep yourself open to possibility. It ain't easy, and it's nearly impossible to feel all the time, but what's the alternative?

I post this, hopefully, to lighten up your emotional state:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Why bother trying to stay longer?


Logically, no special reason. But if we didn't cling to life by our very natures, we'd have gone extinct long ago. Our genes drive us forward into the blizzard of life!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Places to go, people to do?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

atsizat said:


> Why bother trying to stay longer?


No point. I believe in reincarnation, we come back as something different. I wanna come back as a lesbian.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Why bother trying to stay longer?


Well, of course life is absurd. Problem is, all options, that is, to stay or to go, are equally absurd, you really can't make a logic choice between both options, it will be an absurd decision no matter what. In my case, the only reason why I stay is because I'm already here. And, in my good days, I actually want to know why. Probably it's not possible to find that, but something may be learned during the journey. And in third place, some days distant some others closer, the small pleasures of life can make a good time, as ephemeral as that can be.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

atsizat said:


> Why bother trying to stay longer?


The undiscovered country, from whose bourn
No traveller returns, puzzles the will,
And makes us rather bear those ills we have
Than fly to others that we know not of


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

atsizat said:


> Why bother trying to stay longer?


There seems to be a correlation between people who believe that and people who like the beach.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

In ancient times, honor or death is the way of life, nobody will take a grain of insult to their graves, it had been a justice realized in mundane life. We would need this idea revived in the future, we have too many vain seductions to distract from our own way of life, and at last everyone of us will be doubting each other, lonely, divided, like taming of cattles. This system is automatically screening the good people out, leaving the enslaved and inferior exemplars. 

Your thinking is not wrong at all, but the practicality is the problem, how far can people give up their currently servile comfortable style of life? going back to seeking their own lost honors. But I do not encourage to risk dangers for nothing, just consider to give up some undue comforts, vain promises, lowlife funs, then it would be probably enough for people to wake up. Then you will be finding life is truly difficult.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Many years ago I had a friend who talked about the “hassle factor.” We always let things go along until doing that is more than the hassle of doing something different. So in his estimation, we continue to live because doing so is less than the hassle involved in doing otherwise…


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Why bother trying to stay longer?


The question has been asked by many throughout history. Have you read The Myth Of Sisyphus by Albert Camus? You may find his inquiry interesting. It might give you some answers or at the least something more to think about.


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Why bother trying to stay longer?


With all these years of cumulative knowledge and wisdom, I'm finally understanding things I didn't understand when I was younger, I am appreciating things I never noticed before, and I love being around my family and experiencing unconditional love. I finally understand Eliot's words:

Old men ought to be explorers
Here and there does not matter
We must be still and still moving
Into another intensity
For a further union, a deeper communion . . .


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I ask mysself the same question l8ly...I get all the bad cards in pokergame of life...I cant keep a ''stone face'' anymore...Or so it seems...U have 2 ''refresh yourself'' like u would do to a browser stuck up on a faulty web page...Suffering is not ''unique'' 2 u, and u r not the only 1 having the same bad experience...''U never step in the same river twice''...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Einstein passed away in 1955. Complications from a ruptured abdominal aneurysm. Doctors recommended surgical intervention but Einstein declined. “I have done my share; it is time to go. I will do it elegantly."


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I don't claim to be the oldest or most experienced around here. But I'm in my 5th decade of life on this planet, and looking back, I can honestly say that at least every 5 years finds me experiencing completely new things I had not before, nor even imagined I would be. Why would you want to check out early? Unless you choose to lay back and just let yourself be buffeted around rather than be proactive, life is in the living. There are things I anticipate - good and bad - but the real fun is in the things I could never predict that have made life so much more colorful. Back in high school, I would have never been the person anybody would have predicted to be into classical music (and that includes myself) - now I love it.

Yeah - death comes for us all. Doesn't mean I'm in any hurry to meet it. I hope there is more after this - but I'm not in a rush to find out.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

atsizat said:


> Why bother trying to stay longer?


Because life is good.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Sadly the time is coming when living will envy the dead...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*The ancient wisdom of using laurel leaves*

Tip for living longer in quarantaine: You need something like the picture is showing










Instead of aromatic oils put laurel leaves with a little water in the cup.

Laurel leaves do spread a pleasant scent, but now comes the real thing: this scent happens to kill all viruses! The scent is also having an anti-stress effect.

The ancient Greeks knew about it and used it in their temples.

Perhaps Caesar (and the following Roman emperors) did have a laurel wreath on his head :tiphat: in order to stay healthy and to fend off :devil: viruses.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

TxllxT said:


> Tip for living longer in quarantaine: You need something like the picture is showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never worked for assassination, though, did it? :devil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2020)

TxllxT said:


> Laurel leaves do spread a pleasant scent, but now comes the real thing: this scent happens to kill all viruses!


_All _viruses? Any evidence to support this claim? Has the testing on Covid-19 already shown that laurel can kill it?

It seems unlikely, whatever the beneficial effects of laurel (and some are documented).

https://www.researchgate.net/public...reatment_in_naturally_BQCV_infected_honeybees


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Sooner or later, every one of us will be gone, said a precog Mauritian dodo in 1500. Other dodos laughed. They knew so much better. Then_ they _came in their ships


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sad Al said:


> Sooner or later, every one of us will be gone, said a precog Mauritian dodo in 1500. Other dodos laughed. They knew so much better. Then_ they _came in their ships


And when the dodos saw the ships, they said to each other: "There goes the economy!"


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Seriously, to the OP: hang on. I've had some pretty bad times (my mother died of cancer when I was 34, I never had a serious relationship until I was 39 and even then I got dumped after half a year, I was stuck in a job without too many prospects). Then in 1999 I got a dream job, moving to Singapore to start up and run a new research centre; within weeks after moving I met my wife to be, and we recently celebrated our 20th wedding anniversary. Our financial situation is sufficient that I could take early retirement at 55 eight years ago, and we're now running an art gallery two afternoons a week for my wife's paintings (and to a lower extent, my photographs). Main message: don't give up. There are no guarantees, but an upturn like what happened in my life can happen in yours as well.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Death is one of the great mysteries of life, but it's also not life itself. It's just an inevitability that we seldom discuss. Whenever I think of death, I can't imagine it, I accept it, I have no great hurry to greet it. Life has its own mysteries which are worth staying awake for. Death - as the bard has it - will come when it comes. Don't take away its moment by preempting it...


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah, yeah yeah. Let's kill all life on Earth!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

It is perhaps time to go?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Do it brah...If that makes your heart sing...It is hard 2 tell if its a courage or cowardice...Both camps have strong agruments...


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

atsizat said:


> It is perhaps time to go?


No, Turkish red wine is good, but don't drive. Get rid of your car first. Relax, listen to Keith Jarrett's Bach. Take it easy. Tell us your life story. Do as little harm as possible. I just bought some Turkish beans but I need a recipe. Any help?

Relax relax relax. Come up with some jokes. Talk some classical. What is the best march alla Turca?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Go out with A BANG.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

atsizat said:


> It is perhaps time to go?


Why not wait and ask yourself again tomorrow? There is no "time to go" except the appointed time. You're not in full possession of all the facts related to this appointed time yet...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Because life is good.


Sometimes...


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Why not listen to the Pekinel sisters and Fazil Say. After you die, there's more than 10000000000000 years to be dead. So there's no hurry. Relax


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sad Al said:


> Yeah, yeah yeah. Let's kill all life on Earth!
> 
> View attachment 134341


Is that the Soylent Green trajectory?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

atsizat said:


> It is perhaps time to go?


Why? Something went wrong?


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Get your head frozen. Things keep indefinitely in the freezer. Maybe in 100,000 years talking otters can give you an otter body.


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Room2201974 said:


> Is that the Soylent Green trajectory?


A secret. I sometimes enjoy a sip too many and then I post something dumb. That's why I'm switching to Ceylon tea. But it is a peer-reviewed scientific fact that we are killing all life on Earth. Deep down most of us know that we're doing so but it is dumb to say it aloud because speaking the truth makes you very unpopular, which is a fact that all politicians and lawyers know.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Well sum ppl just rip your heart out and smash it in millions little pieces w/o a reason and u just wanna crawl inside yourself and die...But somehow with help of few good ppl u pick up yourself and carry on.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Go where, 2 ceylon? I am in...


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

If it’s a case of sooner or later we’ll all be gone I’ll opt for later. Much, much later.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

If nothing catches me by surprise, and the gradual deterioration of my body and mind just progresses normally, I suspect there'll come a time when I decide that the pain to come outweighs the pleasure to come, so I'll go to a place far away and take care of myself there. 

In the mean time, there is too much to lose. The main thing is that too many people would be saddened if I went. At least I can put off their grief for longer by hanging on. 

More selfishly, there are still works of music I want to hear for the first time or hear again, books I want to read, things I want to understand, restaurants I want to go to, etc.... 

If you're young and relatively healthy and you're thinking of ending it all, you're probably severely depressed and you need to find help. It's okay to be depressed, it doesn't mean anything is wrong with you, it means you need to change your life a bit. It's a social disease -- no one gets it entirely alone, and no one can get out of it entirely alone. Identify the people who care enough to help you, make changes in your life like getting outside more, getting more exercise, maybe quitting a job or cutting some harmful people out of your life, taking a long break from social media or even the entire internet, changing your values so that you can do more things that you enjoy and enjoy more things that you do rather than chasing things that don't actually fulfill you. Don't worry about things like failure and shame. But above all, seek out help. Talkclassical is obviously not a very good source of help! At the very least call a suicide hotline, but ideally you'll be able to think of real people who you can physically go to for support.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

On the subject of reincarnation...

According to the Abidhamma Pitaka, the determination of the station of one's next life is made based upon which kamma ("karma," but the Abidhamma Pitaka is in Pali instead of Sanskrit) comes to fruition at the moment of death. And which kamma comes to fruition depends on the state of mind of the person dying. This is what stayed my own hand from suicide in 2014. If my mind is on the taking of a life (even my own), kamma which any reasonable person would consider "negative' would be what comes to fruition.

We have all been through countless lives before and have all kinds of kamma stored up, waiting to come to fruition. Make it good kamma. Live your life with thoughts of goodwill and that is what you will die with. And kamma based on goodwill will come to fruition for you, leading to a happier next life. But you won't get there by taking a life.

Just one part-time Buddhist's perspective...


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

This song has prevented suicides. Never seek death. Instead, accept the fact that death will find you but make the reaper's task difficult. Wasn't this the lifestory of the writer of this song? Perhaps life is a hide and seek game. Quick'n'dirty solutions are usually bad. *Nothing*'s gonna change my world.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

A man has was chased by hyenas, and has fallen off a cliff. He is just managing to cling on to a shrub which is growing on the cliff face. The hyenas are still looking down on him, and meanwhile, down below, a few lions are prowling and waiting for him to fall. He sees that on the shrub there are a few juicy looking fruits. What should he do?

Back to your point, there's no real merit in seeking to prolong life just for the sake of a higher score. Accept what life throws at you, and enjoy the good bits.


----------



## mrdoc (Jan 3, 2020)

*Can you actually have any idea what it is like to be dead, it is unimaginable, the cosmos I suspect could not give a hoot if life exist or not, what if any is the point of life, oh dear another red and a repeat of Beethoven''s Op127 happiness... *


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm trying to cheer up, while avoiding all medical quacks and their snake oil 'antidepressant' pills. They're only trying to make money. I'm just sleeping. I'm listening to Bach and


----------

